# Kitchen treats



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It all starts innocently, mixing chocolate and Rice Krispies. But before you know it, you're adding raisins and marshmallows - it's a rocky road.
(Olaf Falafel)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Coincidently, I just bought a new Chinese Cookbook from our local pet shop.

"101 Ways to Wok Your Dog"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll: Groan :lol:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

[smiley=sick2.gif] :lol:


----------

